# Novedoso complejo de piscinas en el Rímac



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Complejo de piscinas en el Rímac   

*LAS CONSTRUYEN EN ZONA DE AMANCAES • A un costo de un millón de soles.
• Podrían estar listas para diciembre o enero.
• Municipalidad de Lima busca dotar de zona de esparcimiento a la población.*









_OBRAS. La construcción de las piscinas avanza. Será un nuevo foco de distracción._

¿Se aburrió de jugar con pala y baldecito en la orilla del mar? ¿O de hacer castillos de arena? Ahora cientos de vecinos del distrito del Rímac ya no tendrán que pasar en este verano mil incomodidades en la playa. La Municipalidad de Lima construye en el parque Cápac Yupanqui, de Amancaes, un moderno complejo de piscinas semiolímpicas y recreativas para adultos y niños, que en unos meses entrará en servicio de los veraneantes. 

Tras dos meses de trabajo, las piscinas de Amancaes ya tienen definida su fisonomía. Así, tras el allanamiento del terreno y la adecuación del mismo se puede apreciar lo que será el nuevo complejo de piscinas: tendrá una alberca semiolímpica de 25 por 80 metros con agua temperada para adultos, otra de competencia para niños y una recreativa para el público en general. Y también se construye una piscina para bebés. 

“La piscina recreativa albergará a unas 500 personas. Tiene una entrada como si fuese una playa y va a haber una canaleta. La obra se hace pensando en las personas que viven en esta zona para que tengan un lugar de recreación para el verano”, informó Edgardo Arana, ingeniero a cargo de la construcción. 

Los moradores rimenses no extrañarán mucho la playa, debido a que una de las piletas asemejará una playa real. “El costo para el ingreso a este complejo será mínimo para todas las personas que desean venir. Además contaremos con cuatro salvavidas, ocho guardaparques y varios recicladores”, informó Ciro Gutiérrez, gerente general del Servicio de Parques de la Municipalidad de Lima (Serpar Lima), a cargo del parque zonal.

*Novedosa construcción*

El anuncio fue hecho por el alcalde de Lima, Luis Castañeda Lossio, quien precisó que el complejo se convertirá en una verdadera playa con palmeras, áreas verdes y demás servicios para los vecinos rimenses.

Las piscinas, además, tendrán servicios especiales para discapacitados. Y el complejo también contará con un área de servicios higiénicos y vestidores para dar comodidades al público usuario. También contará con la caseta de bombeo y cloración con la finalidad de garantizar la correcta distribución y limpieza del agua.



*Obras terminarán en el 2006*

*1.* El complejo demandará una inversión de más de un millón de soles, que serán cubiertos con recursos propios de la comuna limeña y forma parte de un programa para repotenciar los parques zonales y acercar a la población de escasos recursos a estos lugares de distracción.

*2.* La finalización de la obra, según el encargado Edgardo Arana, está programada para los útimos días de diciembre o enero del 2006.

*3.* Los servicios que se brindarán tendrán un control estricto a cargo de especialistas. Por ejemplo, para el control de las piscinas cuentan con un técnico químico que se encargará del adecuado mantenimiento de las piscinas. 
*
4.* ”Los vecinos se sentirán muy seguros, hemos tomado todas las precauciones para que este complejo tenga un gran nivel de servicios”, afirmó el representante de Serpar Lima, Ciro Gutiérrez.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Justo hoy vi un cartel con las imagenes de las piscinas, que curioso..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí, por mi casa está el cartel, se ve mostro.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Qué buena obra! Va a permitir que la gente del pueblo se divierta este verano y también mejorar y dar color a la zona.


----------

